# Dressed up for Halloween!



## undergunfire (Oct 28, 2007)

I guess I was "infected with rage", like from 28 days (or weeks) later .





































$3 on make up (blood, really).
$5 on that flannel shirt from Goodwill.
an old shirt Ryan had that I bloodied up.
a pair of jeans.
my camo flats.



I made a great zombie. I went to a college party, and I was the only girl there not dressed like a hooker , unfortuntely...guys (that weren't already my friends) did not come up to me and talk to me.


Ah well, it was all in good fun. Scrubbing my face later, however, was NOT fun.


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 28, 2007)

Does anyone else have any pictures of you dressed up :weee:?


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow, you did an excellent job! You look great (for a zombie, haha)!

Also, I love the facial expressions! 



I don't dress up.


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 28, 2007)

Thank you! I had sooo much fun doing my make up. I wish I was still a Zombie! haha.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 28, 2007)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Does anyone else have any pictures of you dressed up :weee:?



I have one of my son with a scary mask on:?. It wasn't even Halloween, he just came out to scare me one night.

Oh, you look great too by the way.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Oct 28, 2007)

[align=center]*I was a Fairy :biggrin2:
















*_I just love Halloween._
[/align]


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 28, 2007)

Nice pics Silvie! You look great.

Hee, we have that same entertainment tower as you:shock:.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Oct 28, 2007)

Hehe, thats ironic! Great minds think alike


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 28, 2007)

You look awesome, Silvie :biggrin2:!


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 28, 2007)

Amy scary. Silvie you look soooooo cute!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Oct 28, 2007)

SILVIE

You are so huggable!


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 28, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Amy scary. Silvie you look soooooo cute!



I think I look quite cute as well, hahahahaha!

:laughsmiley:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 29, 2007)

Lol - who wants to see embarrassing pictures of me?

I was the Wicked Witch of the West, my sis was an evil red riding hood who had just killed the wolf (note the blood spattered apron), and her bf was 'the director' from the Florida Halloween Horror nights






And here I am with my witches cat (AKA Ollie) Oh - and by the way my hair was _supposed _to be wild- I spent ages boofing it up with GHDs and hair spray!:rofl:








See the similarity?:biggrin2:


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Nov 1, 2007)

Awww you look great! Great idea for a costume!


----------



## monklover (Nov 1, 2007)

My friend and I.... I am on the right. We were the card ace of hearts


----------



## Roxie (Nov 1, 2007)

This is me and my friend Irie (trixieismyfunnybunny) I am little red riding hood and she is a fairy


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Nov 2, 2007)

You both look great! :biggrin2:


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Nov 2, 2007)

I was Hannah Montana for halloween, there we TONS of pictures taken but i havent got any of them with me.. i'll post it when i find it~:biggrin2:

-April and Bunbuns:dude:


----------



## monklover (Nov 2, 2007)

I can't wait for pictures of you as Hannah montana!!!!


----------

